# PC bei Lan Party findet Server nicht



## Leckerlie (11. August 2011)

Hey Leute,
ich hocke hier mit meinen kollegen bei unserer kleinen Lan Party und wir haben ein kleines Problem...

Also es sind 6 Rechner, alle mit Windows 7 64Bit, verbunden über einen 8 Port Belkin Lan Switch..
Nachdem ich bei allen rechnern Kennwortgeschützte freigabe ausgestellt habe können auch alle ohne weiteres auf einander zugreifen.
Bei einem rechner ist es nun aber so das er zwar auch die anderen erkennt, auf sie zugreifen kann und auch die anderen auf ihn, aber wenn jemand ein spiel erstellt dann findet er den Server nicht, wenn er selber aber der Host ist dann können alle bei ihm drauf.
Das Problem tritt bei jedem Spiel auf, egal ob CoD2, Empires, Counter Strike, Battlefield, Unreal Tournament...

Bei Empires kann er direkt über die IP des Hosts dem Spiel beitreten.. jemand ne Idee wieso der den Server nicht findet obwohl ansonsten alles funzt!? ö.Ö


----------



## Arosk (11. August 2011)

Windows Firewall?


----------



## Leckerlie (11. August 2011)

Schon komplett aus, Windows Defender auch, Avast ist auf Spielmodus gestellt


----------



## Dagonzo (11. August 2011)

Ist jedem Rechner eine feste IP zugewiesen worden? Sind alle im gleichen Netzwerk(Namen)? Hat der Rechner bei dem es nicht funktioniert mehrere Netzwerkkarten? Wenn ja, dann die anderen deaktivieren.


----------



## Leckerlie (12. August 2011)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Ist jedem Rechner eine feste IP zugewiesen worden? Sind alle im gleichen Netzwerk(Namen)? Hat der Rechner bei dem es nicht funktioniert mehrere Netzwerkkarten? Wenn ja, dann die anderen deaktivieren.



bei der nächsten lan party werden wirs ausprobieren, hatten zum glück trotz dieses kleinen fehler alle spaß


----------

